# Judas Priest's British Steel Coffee



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Another gem from the Guardian, courtesy of Dark Matter Coffee in Chicago. It must date me and I'm obviously not as rock 'n' roll as I thought but I had to look up 'hesher' and was pleased to find that I was never one.

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2015/apr/01/judas-priess-british-steel-coffee-help-you-live-after-midnight


----------



## Robert McLean (Feb 13, 2015)

I saw Judas Priest when I was at school. A disconcertingly long time ago

Rob


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> Another gem from the Guardian, courtesy of Dark Matter Coffee in Chicago. It must date me and I'm obviously not as rock 'n' roll as I thought but I had to look up 'hesher' and was pleased to find that I was never one.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/2015/apr/01/judas-priess-british-steel-coffee-help-you-live-after-midnight


Sounds interesting and more refined than Iron Maiden's offering of booze...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mmmmmmm, finger licking good!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

How odd! They were always a little bit random in one way or another. Remember that rumour about playing their album backwards? Think that was an urban myth though. You can't do that with an ipod but strangely I had my ipod on random last night while working the late shift and "Breaking the law" came on. Forgot I even had it. Wonder what the coffee is like- "dark" roast?! (Only if you reverse your grinder's rotation?)

Like the "Eddie" beer bottle! Looks like these guys are topping up their pensions - can't blame them.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Robert McLean said:


> I saw Judas Priest when I was at school. A disconcertingly long time ago
> 
> Rob


Did that turn you into a hesher?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> How odd! They were always a little bit random in one way or another. Remember that rumour about playing their album backwards? Think that was an urban myth though. You can't do that with an ipod but strangely I had my ipod on random last night while working the late shift and "Breaking the law" came on. Forgot I even had it. Wonder what the coffee is like- "dark" roast?! (Only if you reverse your grinder's rotation?)
> 
> Like the "Eddie" beer bottle! Looks like these guys are topping up their pensions - can't blame them.


There's a lot of stuff online about backmasking and also about the time that Judas Priest were taken to court over it:

http://everyrecordtellsastory.com/2012/05/27/judas-priest-dream-deceivers/


----------



## Robert McLean (Feb 13, 2015)

No!

Rob


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Robert McLean said:


> No!
> 
> Rob


So, at least one good reason to steer clear of British Steel Coffee - caffeine od is one thing, slowly transforming into a hesher is another - even autocorrect has a strong aversion to it.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

It might be crap, but ill be trying it


----------

